# LCol (Ret'd) David Morkem, The RCR



## 211RadOp (30 Sep 2017)

Dave passed away last weekend due to cancer.  Visitation will be on Tuesday at James Reid Funeral Home in Kingston.

http://jamesreidfuneralhome.com/tribute/details/557/David-Morkem/obituary.html


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Sep 2017)

RIP soldier. I met Dave circa 1966 when he was a platoon commander in 2 RCR in fort York, Germany. We ervied together on and off over the years, including on Combat Team Commanders Course 7201. Dave had also been a member of two Duke of Edinburgh's (sp) trophy teams in the early sixties. This was a skill at arms competition the Duke presented for competition among the commonwealth regiments he was Colonel of, and 2 RCR won it each time. After The RCR won it twice (or maybe three times) they got to keep it, and the competition was put on hold. Dave was a good soldier and a great guy.

Pro Patria.


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Oct 2017)

They won three consecutive awards.  Only one person was a member of all three teams, but for the life of me I cannot remember who it was.  I do recall that after a house fire he had lost them and Dad (who was on two of the winning teams) managed to get them replaced.


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 Oct 2017)

It is a great loss ... he was one of the good guys.


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Oct 2017)

At the visitation on Thursday night, while talking to their daughter, it was Dave who was on the three teams (62, 63 and 64) who won the three awards.  He was also the one who lost them in a fire.

And yes E.R. he was one of the good ones.


----------



## otttrans (13 Oct 2017)

RIP Dave.

I always feel so sad about the soldiers who struggle their lives for societies security. May God bless all soldiers who are on their missions and they get home soon.


----------

